# Wish me luck



## Steff (Oct 27, 2014)

Managed to bag myself a job interview tomorrow 4.30 only applied for job midnight last night manager called me 9am.. Ah well fingers crossed I make a Good impression


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> Managed to bag myself a job interview tomorrow 4.30 only applied for job midnight last night manager called me 9am.. Ah well fingers crossed I make a Good impression



Very good luck Steff


----------



## gail1 (Oct 27, 2014)

good luck hunnie just be yourself


----------



## Mark T (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck Steff!


----------



## Bloden (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 27, 2014)

Luck is never needed in such situations!

However, if you get lucky too, then all the better. 

So, good luck!!

Andy


----------



## Monica (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck Steff!!!

I have an interview tomorrow too. It's at 10am


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck Steff! And to you too Monica!


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2014)

Monica said:


> Good luck Steff!!!
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow too. It's at 10am



Thanks all

Good luck Monica x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck both, hope you get the outcome you want


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck for your interview Steff and Monica, fingers crossed


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck Steff, though I'm sure you won't need it.


----------



## stephknits (Oct 27, 2014)

Best of luck Steff and Monica


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck Steph and Monica. I hope all goes well for you both,


----------



## delb t (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck to you both from me too


----------



## casey (Oct 28, 2014)

Best of luck Steff and Monica, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Monica (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your good luck wishes. Unfortunately, they didn't help. Apparently I don't have enough drive......


----------



## jalapino (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww sooo sorry Monica......try not to let it get you down hun, it is there loss!

Good luck steff


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2014)

Morning all,
Well things went well. this guy was dead nice he is coming in to my work today to speak with my boss to ask if hes happy to let me go sounds positive to me, if i get the job ill become a commis chef which is the next rung on the ladder so to speak and its more cash, shall see how today goes seen as my current boss didnt even know about this interview so reckon he might be abit shocked.

Sorry it wasnt the new you wanted Monica onwards and upwards mate xx


----------



## Bloden (Oct 29, 2014)

That's great, Steff! good for you!


----------



## Bloden (Oct 29, 2014)

Monica said:


> Good luck Steff!!!
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow too. It's at 10am



Sorry to hear that you didn't get it, Monica.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 29, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Steff. ((((((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 29, 2014)

A capitalist commis chef, eh?  Sounds good to me. Glad the interview went well. 

Sorry that things didn't pan out for you, Monica. 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2014)

Great news Steff!  Hope your boss is OK with it.

Sorry your interview wasn't as good Monica, they don't deserve you anyway!


----------



## Monica (Oct 29, 2014)

That's brilliant Steff. 
But I have to ask - why is he going to ASK your boss to let you go? Isn't that your decision?

Anyway, how did today go?


----------



## Monica (Oct 29, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Sorry your interview wasn't as good Monica, they don't deserve you anyway!



Thanks Alan (and everyone else too)


----------



## gail1 (Oct 29, 2014)

well done steff im dead chuffed for you.


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2014)

You really dont wanna know, they guy didnt even turn up, i hung around for 40 mins text him and he got back to me at 7 o clock to say he cud not make it how utterley charming


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 29, 2014)

Not someone you want to work for Steff.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Not someone you want to work for Steff.



Well I heard from him at 7 o clock very handy when im on bus away home, he is popping in today but already said i cant hang about on Thursdays need to be away 6 on dot , so watch this space


----------



## Monica (Oct 31, 2014)

Steff said:


> Well I heard from him at 7 o clock very handy when im on bus away home, he is popping in today but already said i cant hang about on Thursdays need to be away 6 on dot , so watch this space



Did he pop in? What happened?


----------



## am64 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes I wanna know tooo


----------



## Steff (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry gals

Yeah er no sign of him so im very annoyed now,not exactly filling me with much confidence, so im not stressing over it now ill let him make the next move


----------



## trophywench (Nov 1, 2014)

Perhaps that's why he has a vacancy Steff ?  perhaps he makes his staff all sorts of promises, and doesn't keep em ?

I wonder if there shouldn't be a Trip Advisor page or something where staff can give reviews of where they work !  Extra money is great, but if you are not going to be happy working at a place no amount of money can compensate for it.  (Been there, done that for longer than I should, had the mental breakdown)

I have to say, my stepdaughter who is amply qualified for Head Chef anywhere, says I'm a great Commis.  I think it's a lousy job when we're working in her or my kitchen - she uses every pot pan and utensil in the place and muggins lands up pot-washing cos I can't stand the mess !

What line of work are you looking for, Monica ?

Anyway - both of you - something better will find you both !


----------



## Monica (Nov 1, 2014)

Steff said:


> Sorry gals
> 
> Yeah er no sign of him so im very annoyed now,not exactly filling me with much confidence, so im not stressing over it now ill let him make the next move



Sorry to hear that Steff. Maybe it wasn't meant to be, just like mine 



trophywench said:


> I have to say, my stepdaughter who is amply qualified for Head Chef anywhere, says I'm a great Commis.  I think it's a lousy job when we're working in her or my kitchen - she uses every pot pan and utensil in the place and muggins lands up pot-washing cos I can't stand the mess !
> 
> What line of work are you looking for, Monica ?
> 
> Anyway - both of you - something better will find you both !



LOL Jenny! Your stepdaughter sounds just like my dad. He's not a chef, but he loves cooking. He also uses every pot, pan and utensil when cooking. When I was still living at home, my dad used to cook on his day off and I had to do the washing up, while my brother didn't have to help :-(. Luckily, I'd moved out long before he retired and took over all the cooking at home. And doubly lucky for my mum, that they now have a dishwasher too.

I want to go back to working in an office, which is what I did before the girls came along. Unfortunately, my last job was 18 years ago (yes, Carol will be 18 at the end of the year )

This job I went for was for a German speaking purchase ledger clerk or sales ledger clerk (yes I interviewed for both jobs at the same time), but apparently I don't have enough drive. Hubby thinks it's because I said that in 5 years' time I see myself in a job I love. I don't have any aspirations to climb the ladder. Well, I am almost 46 after all......


----------

